# مصطلحات إدارة المشاريع (بالإنجليزي) - مرفقة



## saaaaaad (20 مارس 2011)

الأخوة المهتمين في إدارة المشاريع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرفق لكم تعريف بمصطلحات إدارة المشاريع باللغة الإنجليزية.
آمل أن يكون فيها الفائدة للجميع .
دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق

أخوكم/سعد


----------



## saaaaaad (17 يونيو 2011)

للرفع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## رانيا بخاتى (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## abosalah1 (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (10 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (13 يونيو 2015)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## البرنس رامى (18 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ENG-COOL (20 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Assistant Civil (20 يونيو 2015)

هل هناك تخصص إدارة مشاريع - ماجستير 
في جامعات أهلية سعودية ؟

للحاملين بكالريوس إدارة اعمال او إدارة بشكل عام ...


----------



## م/وليد البسيونى (22 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الدين (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## safa aldin (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abu_nazar (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حماده المدنى (9 ديسمبر 2015)

شاكرين المجهود المبذول


----------



## محمد19775 (10 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك


----------



## ابوالقاسم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

